# Windows update failing



## kalstrand (Feb 20, 2014)

I just finished building a pc and installed win7 pro 64bit.  Most of my updates downloaded and installed but I have 2 important and 1 optional that will download partially then fail.

I am getting error 80072EE2.  I have tried everything I could find on google and the Microsoft help links that windows update provides with the error code but haven't been able to fix the issue.  Anybody here have any ideas?


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 20, 2014)

what are the updates that are failing?


----------



## kalstrand (Feb 21, 2014)

The updates that are failing are

KB2862152 and KB2545698 for the important updates and KB2830477 for the optional update.

If I try to do them all at once they are 10.5 MB and they will get to 77% downloaded then fail.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 21, 2014)

Have you tried going to MS website and downloading each one separately?  You can look them up by their corresponding KB number.  Many times that' all that's necessary.  Over the last couple years, MS has gotten worse about checking the boxes on all the updates, regardless if one is a prerequisite for another.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 21, 2014)

Did you restart? It might be that they need a previous update to finish installation and some do so after a restart (the "Preparing to Configure Windows. Please do not turn off computer." message at startup.


----------



## FX-GMC (Feb 21, 2014)

kalstrand said:


> The updates that are failing are
> 
> KB2862152 and KB2545698 for the important updates and KB2830477 for the optional update.
> 
> If I try to do them all at once they are 10.5 MB and they will get to 77% downloaded then fail.



You could try the Windows Update troubleshooter. http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows7/open-the-windows-update-troubleshooter

If that doesn't work then do this:



> To stop the Windows update service you can use command "net stop wuauserv"
> To delete cache please remove all files in c:\windows\SoftwareDistribution
> To start the service use command "net start wuauserv"


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 21, 2014)

kalstrand said:


> The updates that are failing are
> 
> KB2862152 and KB2545698 for the important updates and KB2830477 for the optional update.
> 
> If I try to do them all at once they are 10.5 MB and they will get to 77% downloaded then fail.


 Direct download KB2862152  http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/down...OWfHs463xqZjrQKUtFCVlb9Hb5Yc28g7Zk6+OtBqUTw==

KB2545698  http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=26599


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 21, 2014)

Are you, also, trying the optional KB2830477, if so, check that you have the required KBs before and after.
Seems MS requires these to be done in order.
Could be hanging up looking for the other KBs.

Quote from the instructions section of the KB2830477 page:


> These KB's must be installed in the following order: KB2574819, KB2830477, KB2857650, KB2913751



Try it by checking/downloading/installing one KB at a time.


----------



## FX-GMC (Feb 21, 2014)

95Viper said:


> Are you, also, trying the optional KB2830477, if so, check that you have the required KBs before and after.
> Seems MS requires these to be done in order.
> Could be hanging up looking for the other KBs.
> 
> ...



It's much less time consuming to delete the Windows update cache and then let the updates run normally.


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 21, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> It's much less time consuming to delete the Windows update cache and then let the updates run normally.



Yes, you stated that option...  And,  if that did not work I gave another option...  Which deleting the cache might not fix.


----------



## FX-GMC (Feb 21, 2014)

95Viper said:


> Yes, you stated that option...  And,  if that did not work I gave another option...  Which deleting the cache might not fix.



Yes, but manually installing updates doesn't fix the underlying issue.  If there is a hole in the boat, better to fix the hull than use duct tape.

Oh and smh right back at ya.


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 21, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> Yes, but manually installing updates doesn't fix the underlying issue.  If there is a hole in the boat, better to fix the hull than use duct tape.
> 
> Oh and smh right back at ya.




Yes it might fix the underlying issue; if, the underlying issue is caused by one of the KB updates and you figure out which one it is!


----------



## shovenose (Feb 21, 2014)

did you clone the drive from another? that will cause weird update problems.
If not, disregard this post


----------



## FX-GMC (Feb 21, 2014)

95Viper said:


> Yes it might fix the underlying issue; if, the underlying issue is caused by one of the KB updates and you figure out which one it is!



Which would be cause one of them is corrupt in the Windows Update cache!

Also, I'm not gonna stoop to your *rude* level anymore, so you get a


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 21, 2014)

I am not being rude. You are not grasping that deleting the cache may have nothing to do with installing a KB that requires other KBs or files be loaded before it will install.

For all I know it could be his connection to the server at MS; as, it does not complete the download.

You are trying to impose your solution on the one I gave... which is not the point I was giving to the OP.

Your solution works, I have used it before.
Mine works; as, I have used before, too.
You seem not to like others giving their solutions... only yours.

Yeah, have a nice day.


----------



## FX-GMC (Feb 21, 2014)

95Viper said:


> I am not being rude. You are not grasping that deleting the cache may have nothing to do with installing a KB that requires other KBs or files be loaded before it will install.
> 
> For all I know it could be his connection to the server at MS; as, it does not complete the download.
> 
> ...



You're right and thanks. You too.

EDIT: Well let me clarify. It's not that I don't like others giving solutions (I couldn't do my job if I didn't). I think I was just in a weird mood today.


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 21, 2014)

Me, three.
Me, Myself and I


----------



## kalstrand (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks for the help everyone.  It worked to manually download and install the updates that were failing.


----------



## Arjai (Feb 25, 2014)

95Viper said:


> I am not being rude. You are not grasping that deleting the cache may have nothing to do with installing a KB that requires other KBs or files be loaded before it will install.
> 
> For all I know it could be his connection to the server at MS; as, it does not complete the download.
> 
> ...





FX-GMC said:


> You're right and thanks. You too.
> 
> EDIT: Well let me clarify. It's not that I don't like others giving solutions (I couldn't do my job if I didn't). I think I was just in a weird mood today.





95Viper said:


> Me, three.
> Me, Myself and I





Well done folks!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 25, 2014)

kalstrand said:


> Thanks for the help everyone.  It worked to manually download and install the updates that were failing.


 
Good To hear!  It USUALLY works.  Sometimes you need more heavy methods to deal with it if it doesn't.


----------



## Carlos José Conceição (Aug 9, 2014)

I found the same error "80072EE2" - I found that it is no use just close antivirus, enable windows update in firewal.É necessary to go into property Computer, Manage, Security Firewall, Add Windows Update there with rules Input and Output .Here I decided so.


----------



## Frick (Aug 9, 2014)

Old thread, but the Fix It tool thing has worked very well in the past for me, for many problems.


----------

